# Long, short or very short?



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

What do y'all prefer, long hair, short hair or very short? 

I've had long hair my whole life. For about a year and a half I've been toying with the idea of cutting my hair in an asymmetrical bob, like the now famous Pob. I always back out of doing it, because it's a huge change and I'm not convinced I'll wear it well? :?

I'll attach some photos: One shows the length of my hair now (and it's actually shorter than norm) and some others to show my facial structure.





















What d'yah think...would "boyishly" short hair look good? 

I'm also very attached to my long hair, and I was told it was a good factor in getting a man. :shock: And sadly, as I am single, that is entering into the equation. So...do guys really prefer long hair? 

But, I do like the sophisticated and confident look the bob cut has.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Lately, I've been inspired by this cut...










...and thinking of going short, but not too short. So I've been growing out the front layers of my hair...










...like so...But I keep going back to thinking of just going SHORT if I'm gonna cut it. I mean, it'll go from _very_ short to just plain ole' short anyway, right? :roll: It would just take awhile. 

Hhmmmm...oh, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Long hair. I love long hair women!  if that's what you were asking....

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I prefer long hair. In my opinion it's somehow more artistic (pretty odd diction I know) than short/half short hair.

But if you feel that new hairdo would suit you better, try it .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I want my long hair back, but I definitly don't regret cutting it. If it's something you want, I would definitly try it ! :smile:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd say if you've always had long hair, give it a shot! Go short! It's hair, it'll grow back  You never know unless you try.

I like the posh cut!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you guys for your opinions!

*Jehanzeb* *wink* :lol:

*TaMMa89* I always felt the same way. That's why I'm rather attached to it. But sometimes I feel like I'm getting to old to have long hair? Also, I thought short hair would look more professional since I'm in the market for a new job. :-| 

*RusticWildFire*, I do love the Posh look, too...my only complaint is the shortness in the back...what is it called, rough hewn (any hair dressers here?!)? It's like shaved almost. That might freak me out. :shock: Other than that, I think it looks saucy and confident! But like* Sissimut-icehestar* said...I'm afraid I'll love it for a week then be all like, "I want it long again!" come the weekend. Haha..:wink:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

In my opinion you're never too old to keep long hair :wink:. My grandma had great long hair during her last times. But as I said if you feel that short suit you better, try it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like my hair at a medium length. Likee, shoulders?  It's neater to me, & doesn't get in the way as often. Gives 'ya a clean look. I say go for it- it's true, it always grows back!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

What I prefer for myself is my long hair, it is kinda my vanity. BUT, I DO see alot of short cuts on chics that make them look so cute, some girls look good with short, some look good with long, and some look good reguardless. 

I would say, MirrorStage, you fall into the last catagory, and would look great reguardless. The bob you picked out would be very flattering, but the long hair you have now is lovely too.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Long hair is much nicer on females.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know it really depends what it is you like. Most men like women with long hair, I can see why tho, it looks very feminine and sensual. I just had my hair cut as well. It was halfway down my back and it is now at shoulder length. I have also had long hair all my life. I like shoulder length with layers as it you make it look nice down as well as putting it up when you need it to be practical. 
Having a good hair dresser is what will make the difference, different people wear different hairstyles differently.

Your pics looks great


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

shoulder length is still good, any shorter and the female has to have a perfect face (for the look) to pull it off


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I also like guys with long hair, my hubby has long hair. Some guys look ok with short hair, if they have the right look, or the right face, they can pull it off. :wink: But most guys look better with long hair, if they have hair that is....:lol:


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol i hate long hair on guys, some do suit it ...totally. But i prefure short hair on guys. 

For myself ..... i have short. not really short, its still very much below my ears but not shoulder length / thick and layered. heh. and like 4 colours in it, lol. 


Long hair is more feminine, and i have had my current bf ( as well as a past one ) say i should grow mine a bit longer some time, but i always protest. hehe. i love my short hair. 
And because im not really that girly i think it suits me more.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For myself, I prefer long hair. I tried the short-short cut when I was a kid and everyone mistook me for a boy (the cowboy boots and my brothers old wranglers didn't help the image). I don't think I would have that problem now with all my womanly attributes ;-) but now I just like long hair better. Some women can pull off the short look, I am not among them. As everyone else has said, if you want to try something new, then just do it. If you don't like it, your hair will grow back eventually.

And by the way, what are you talking about "too old for long hair"? You look all of 17 in those pictures.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> I also like guys with long hair


I agree :wink:. Or some guys look better with short hair but then there is one attractive man type with it's long/half long hair.

Blah... I need to take a hairdresser too because my hair has worn and I have to refurbish my hairdo :roll:. I called my old trusted hairdresser and managed to made an appointment in the Monday after the next Monday. Can't wait but I don't want to change a hairdresser because she makes everything that any else hairdresser but is remarkably cheaper.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Long hair is much nicer on females.


 
That's a really disturbing avatar.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

smrobs said:


> And by the way, what are you talking about "too old for long hair"? You look all of 17 in those pictures.


 
I'm turning 30 this year. :shock:


Also,* CacheDawnTaxes* and *DarkChylde*, you guys added in a compliment! Awww, shucks.  Made me blush!! Thank you!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

You are NEVER too old for ANYthing!  Good Lord....can you IMAGINE how you'd have to change your life?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

You look very pretty with long hair. 

but it is your choice to cut or not. LOL

Me myself, I like to run my fingers through long hair
and smell the fragrance of the shampoo and 
womanly scent. 

But I am also a romantic. LOL.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahahaha! I don't even know an "A" a "B" or a "C" of Romance! I am totally 0 at it, a big fat red 0. The same colour 0 which usually kids get in their primary school maths tests 

Regards


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> You look very pretty with long hair.
> 
> but it is your choice to cut or not. LOL
> 
> ...


RC, you need to take a cold shower! You've been flirting with all the girls. Running your fingers through hair, kissing girls in the corner, etc. 

BAD, BAD, BAD, Regal Charm.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> RC, you need to take a cold shower! You've been flirting with all the girls. Running your fingers through hair, kissing girls in the corner, etc.
> 
> BAD, BAD, BAD, Regal Charm.


Ha so that is where he has gotten off to...bad RC...leaving me all alone in the corner...!!!!:evil:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Ha so that is where he has gotten off to...bad RC...leaving me all alone in the corner...!!!!:evil:


You've got too many girls, RC. Tsk, Tsk. Times like this I'm glad to be happily married!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

hahaha! yeah man leave some for mee too .

Regards


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> hahaha! yeah man leave some for mee too .
> 
> Regards


Now, do you want to go off kissin' RC in the corner? :shock: Spyder may be jealous. Then again, she may be giggling in another corner! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Now, do you want to go off kissin' RC in the corner? :shock: Spyder may be jealous. Then again, she may be giggling in another corner! :lol:


Omg! You can't stop laughing me? :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Joshie said:


> RC, you need to take a cold shower! You've been flirting with all the girls. Running your fingers through hair, kissing girls in the corner, etc.
> 
> BAD, BAD, BAD, Regal Charm.


 
But... but.....The Devil made me do it.:shock:


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Not sure if youre still looking for opinions but I thought I'd give my two cents 

I'm a cosmetologist and have been for the past 8 years! You have a nice face shape that you'd be able to pull off the Pob! I think it would look great on you!

The bad thing about short hair is you miss your long hair after a while and you can't pull it up when its that short....well not easily at least  Long is easy to pull up whenever you need it but short hair is much easier to take care of. Plus going that short your hair will be very healthy since you cutting off all the ends which no matter how well you take care of your hair you're going to have dead ends. 

Short hair means less shampoo, conditioner and less time blow drying too


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

One of my friends is a hairdresser... her rule of thumb is: 

Unless you are 110% convinced you want to go short, don't.

I love my long hair - it was short for years, and now that it's long, I never want short again


----------

